# over the last week



## gypsyseagod (Nov 2, 2007)

i missed welcoming all that joined over the last week so here's a mass welcoming to smf.welcome & enjoy.


----------



## smokin for life (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey welcome back Bro, they were some nice pic's. It must have been a real treat to meet Debi. I wish I could of made it also.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Nov 2, 2007)

So you conquered, divided, and have now survived the weekend? Glad to see you back, after seeing those pictures, now I'm REALLY sorry I wasn't there......

First thing I'm gonna do after I strike it rich in this restaurant (uh huh), is do the Sticky Map SMF tour and see if I can catch up with Debi meeting people.

Looks like it was a good gluttonous time and your baby and wife are both adorable.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 3, 2007)

oh you would have loved it... you know how nice debi & jessie are... we yakked,cooked,yakked,cooked,& banged drums some more.we would have loved to meet you too. at the moment me& mine are figuring out how to meet all our east coast smf family as i will be doing highland games & festivals everywhere come spring & summer.it truly was a blast.
p.s. it's a real bummer i accidentally deleted pics of the food on the pits & a lot more pics. next time i'll let someone else hold the camera.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

Michael -

If I would have put more thought into this trip I drove past Philly, stoped in Hershy - we could've had lunch or something. I thought of a few folks as I drove through PA thinking "idiot you should have PM'd a few of them and stopped by!" I guess I was to concerned about the long drive to even think about pit stops. I know google lies about driving times I always add several hours. Sorry I would have loved to meet you too hon! The next trip out I'll find you!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 4, 2007)

What is the best way to plan a get together so that every member can plan for and take time to attend, so we all can meet?

I have been contemplating this and tonight Gypsy and I were on the phone discussing a get together. I think SMF is loaded with east coast members, but I feel if we could set something up centraly located in the main 48 states it would make the most sense, for the most members to attend.

Wyoming, Nebraska, Kansas seem to be the most centraly located states but if it was an upper mid-west deal, Iowa may be a great location.

I have this image in my head of an arial photo of 30 campers and 50 smokers going !!!


----------



## smoked (Nov 4, 2007)

I agree and must say I've been so hit and miss on welcoming the newbies also, my bad....so to all who have just joined WELCOME, pull up a chair, light the smoker, pop a cold beer and enjoy!!!!!


----------

